# Love This Place



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello all.......
I have been doing a Yard Haunt for the last 4 years & LOVING IT!!!! It started when I moved into our new home and I was disappointed when I noticed nobody really did anything for Halloween in the neighborhood but my neighbor so I got started for the next year. I tried to cast stone tombstones and figured they where toooooo heavy so went to Styrofoam…. Made a life size static Hang-Man, and a Coffin with an air powered remote out of a screen door ram……. Funny thing is I found all this on the WONDERFUL INTERNET after the fact of all the trial and errors…… NEEDLESS to say I look up all I can now…. 
If it can be done, some one has already done it and posted it somewhere!!!!!! 
So know every year I add more & more and my next door neighbor decided this year he wants to compete…. So he is building a pirate ship in his front yard with a working AIR Cannon dressed to look like a pirate cannon!!! 
Should be fun this year & LOVE ALL YOUR POSTS & IDEAS………… 
THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Yard Haunt.... Ah gotta love a good competition!! Can't wait to see pics!! Better make sure you get some!! and of your neighbors yard too.. Don't forget to tell your neighbor about this place too!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome, Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

oh yeah...sounds all too familiar. You are hooked! Hang around here for a bit and accept the dimentia....lots of our kind here in the hauntfurum ward....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dave is right! And welcome!


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the WELCOMES..... Yes I'm hooked, My wife thinks I'm nutz but loves it! My kids think its the coolest.... to a point!
Heres some pics...... I THINK


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

New This year... SO FAR!
























Water fountain with lighted smoke misters on top & bottom


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

owwww, NICE PICS!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!

impressive tombstones! can't wait to ditch my "2d" units next season.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome, nice props ya got there!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Love the tombstones!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee whiz....what a wonderful display.
Are those real candles by the grave markers. I love that effect.
I put my JOL out in my grave-yard because I like the candle effect.

Please post more pics and welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome
looks good so far,thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great haunt there you got! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome! Your stuff is great.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice stones, man.

You'll fit in nicely here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you're going to have a great Halloween this year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx to every one.... Should be great this year! I did cheat just a little..... I purchased a SKULLTRONIX talking skull this year! The thing is amazing!!! I wanted to add an Anamotrinic but just kept getting a little stumped, found this & couldnt pass it up!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Love the who killed Kenny tombstone!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Who killed kenny!!!! That's awesome!!! Great looking pics!!! I really need to attempt this tombstone thingy... These dang concrete ones are heavy!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh god. I love it!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Wonderful, I love your tombstones


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome YardHaunt ATOM. Looking forward to seeing how you use your SKULLTRONIX.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Your tombstones are great! Nice work! :jol:


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for all the Nice remarks everyone!!! As far as the Skulltronix, I have decided to use just a part of my garage for a "Seance". I have not expanded past the front yard (YET!) so as the Tots & their parents come up the drive The Seance will begin!(by reomte control) I have a standerd full size garage door that I covered the back with black tarp then attached PVC for the top frame which will hold the walls (Black Tarp) and have 5 PVC pipes that screw in as legs/ wall corners. So basically the room is 10x7 with an open front. The top of the Garage door frame will also hold my DMX lighting...... Sooooo I hope it all goes off without a hitch!!! Wish me Luck!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice yard and stones "Kenny Rules"

you may be a candidate for FE's web shooter 
glad you are here


----------

